# First time for everything



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Yesterday my H attended a counseling session with me.
It went about as well as it could go I guess. He was uncomfortable being there at first, but opened up pretty easily. His emotions were all over the place, sometimes close to tears and other times extremely angry.

I listened to everything he had to say without interrupting, and validating his points. 

Hearing what he had to say was hard, but good. I needed to see where he was at in his head. We've been separated for 3 months and all this time I have been thinking it's enough time for him to figure out what it is that he wants, and now I know it isn't.
I have deeply hurt and broken this man, and it's going to take a while before he feels whole again. I realize now that I need to love him enough to let him go (not divorce) down the path he needs to go down to fix him, while I continue on my path to fix me.

What this means for our future is unknown at this point. He said he would like to come back to C with me again so that is a good baby step.

I know that I have come a long way in these past 5 months, I've grown more than I ever thought possible. All I have been thinking about is me, me, me and I didn't think of him.

Well, now here's my chance to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

*cheers* sounds like a very positive first step. Happy to hear it for you both even if it does end up in D land at least it will be a more "honest" split.


----------



## rebootingnow (May 3, 2011)

Baby steps are good!

Hell, I'd take that about now. Change is really HARD!

Keep on, keeping on!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, change is very hard. But, it can be done. 5 months ago I never thought I would be able to change my life, and now I'm changing it. I know I will always be a work in progress, but I am starting to like myself again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I hope things work out DG! It's great to hear you're feeling better about yourself. That is the best news of all.


----------



## Ppaxton (May 16, 2011)

DG, you have given me so much hope through this process. I am so happy to hear that you got that opportunity with your husband!!! I truly wish the best of luck for both of you and speak life and health into your marriage.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for the words of encouragement, but it's only been one session and I am not sure if he'll be joining me again or not.


----------

